# illustrator templates problem



## petersplace (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi all,

This is driving me around the bend! I can't open any of the preset/supplied templates in illustrator CS. I select "new from template" and then in the templates folder select a file (.ait extension) and i always get;

" **** is in an unknown format and cannot be opened "

However, any of the templates i have created myself open fine. What am i doing wrong here?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

See if *this* helps


> For the template error, have you tried deleting your aiprefs file? (It is a hidden file with no extension so you will need to set Explorer options to view hidden files and folders before searching your c:\ drive for the file)


Also, check the size of the .ait files. Are they 0 bytes?

Try reinstalling the templates.


----------

